
We don't exactly know what US political parties are [pdf] - dmritard96
http://www2.law.columbia.edu/instructionalservices/political_parties/per_cain.pdf
======
samstave
Uh, yes we do: ___factions of power._ __(with nuanced corruption)

~~~
dmritard96
True, but I think what is most interesting is that we don't know whether we
can restrict them or whether they have any rights which is a pretty scary
thought.

